# Decal Adhesive?



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

One corner of one of the decals that is over the outdoor kitchen on my 2006 21RS is starting to come up. Is there an adhesive that I can use to re-stick that sucker?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

There isn't much that you are going to do to get it to re-stick. The best bet is to trim it back and seal around it with some clearcoat and a small brush, but that is only going to delay the inevitable. I have a few that are starting to peel and I will just use the pressure washer from the side to blast them right off.


----------

